# [FIX] GTalk and Camera FC (confirmed)



## wraithdu

Hopefully this works, and hopefully I'm not stepping on any toes by posting it. But it seems ziggy has found the problem in an expired libOlaEngine.so file, and posted a fix on the Synergy google code svn, specifically r197. I don't have the issue so I haven't tested it. I'll update the post title once I have some confirmations.

http://code.google.com/p/synergy-thunderbolt/source/list

Some people have been asking for installation instructions:

1) Download the file
- Go to *http://bit.ly/p5DyQJ* (easier to enter on your phone)
- Click r197
- Click the file name (under 'Affected files')
- Click 'View raw file', save it to your SDCARD

2a) Using RootExplorer
- Copy the new file from your SDCARD
- Mount /system as read/write
- Go to /system/lib and paste the file, overwriting the old one
- Press and hold on the file and select Permissions
- Set: Owner - read/write, Group - read, Others - read, click OK
- Press and hold again, select Change owner
- Set both to '0 - root'

2b) Using ADB


Code:


<br />
# busybox mount -o remount,rw /system<br />
# cp /sdcard/libOlaEngine.so /system/lib/<br />
# chown 0:0 /system/lib/libOlaEngine.so<br />
# chmod 0644 /system/lib/libOlaEngine.so<br />

3) Reboot


----------



## androidbuff

yep, that worked. replaced it with root explorer, changed permissions and after reboot.. talk and camera working again.

Thanks,


----------



## wraithdu

Some people were asking for installation instructions, see first post.


----------



## gener1c

Thanks for the quick fix.


----------



## wraithdu

Heh, don't thank me. I'm just nosy.


----------



## mrreed2u

I can re confirm the root explorer does work however i had no luck with adb....go figure 
my only question is how did this happen?
HUGE THANKS


----------



## tako

Can someone explain what was wrong with Gtalk before? I've been video chatting with Gtalk on Sense and CM7 Roms for the past two months now.


----------



## OnlyZuul

Gtalk works now, but my front facing camera is upsidedown.


----------



## SPD

OnlyZuul said:


> Gtalk works now, but my front facing camera is upsidedown.


What kernel are you running?


----------



## CharliesTheMan

tako said:


> Can someone explain what was wrong with Gtalk before? I've been video chatting with Gtalk on Sense and CM7 Roms for the past two months now.


Yes we all have been for quite a while on GB, the issue came about last night.


----------



## OnlyZuul

"SPD said:


> What kernel are you running?


The new leankernel 1.84hz.

Sent from my secret moon base using giant lasers


----------



## SPD

OnlyZuul said:


> The new leankernel 1.84hz.
> 
> Sent from my secret moon base using giant lasers


That could be the issue. I remember Imo's 3.5 kernel was doing this with GB as well. My stock HTC kernel is normal with the ffc.


----------



## tako

CharliesTheMan said:


> Yes we all have been for quite a while on GB, the issue came about last night.


Oh, okay. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## x02ssmarox

this fix doesn't work for me. I know I didn't everything 100%, not my first rodeo. Tried on 2 Bolts. First on IMO 3.6Lean, 802 radio, Bamf Uber PR3. Second on Bamf Uber PR3, stock kernel, and MR2. Talk works, but FFC is 90 degrees counter clockwise.


----------



## wraithdu

I was under the impression the upside down FFC was kernel related, and exists outside the recent GTalk/Camera problem and fix.


----------



## crkdvnm

Thanks. I was wondering about this and why it was happening


----------



## barcodelinux

Confirmed fix for 2 tbolts running Gingeritis 3D v1.0 beta VIII.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Phaded

Is the change owner necessary? My root explorer I use doesn't have that feature.


----------



## TheExatledOne

Last part in adb didnt work for me says: mount: mounting /dev/block/mmcblk0p25 on /system failed: Device or resource busy


----------



## mrreed2u

what i dont understand,is that file a phone file or a rom file? i was under the impression that after changing the file it would be bussiness as usual but it seems everytime i change roms {sense gingerbread)i have to apply the fix again. however aosp roms work perfectly. so i guess the phone is infected with the file not the rom or no? And why is it not happening to everybody? This issue crazy as it sounds showed up right after i formated the 
system upon restore of gingeritisv1.3 
Where did this happen?when when i installed the gingerbread leak? does that write a bad file to the phone somehow? If anyone can shed some light id really appreciate it
Thanks again


----------



## Phaded

It was a old lib in the leak base, hence why everyone on the new leak has the issue.

Anyways, found the zip on team bamf, ignore my previous post.


----------



## wraithdu

TheExatledOne said:


> Last part in adb didnt work for me says: mount: mounting /dev/block/mmcblk0p25 on /system failed: Device or resource busy


It's possible. I've had that issue after updating fonts sometimes too. It's not really necessary anyway since you're going to reboot regardless. I'll remove that step from the instructions.


----------



## barcodelinux

mrreed2u said:


> what i dont understand,is that file a phone file or a rom file? i was under the impression that after changing the file it would be bussiness as usual but it seems everytime i change roms {sense gingerbread)i have to apply the fix again. however aosp roms work perfectly. so i guess the phone is infected with the file not the rom or no? And why is it not happening to everybody? This issue crazy as it sounds showed up right after i formated the
> system upon restore of gingeritisv1.3
> Where did this happen?when when i installed the gingerbread leak? does that write a bad file to the phone somehow? If anyone can shed some light id really appreciate it
> Thanks again


It has nothing to do with your Gingeritis install. I have the same ROM and had this issue. It was just coincidental.

Apparently that file had "expired" on August 31, 2011 and basically, everyone with that version of libOlaEngine.so, their camera stopped working on September 1st.

So....basically, what Phaded said.


----------



## mike665

Phaded, it worked for me without that step. I was in the same boat...


----------



## mrreed2u

barcodelinux said:


> It has nothing to do with your Gingeritis install. I have the same ROM and had this issue. It was just coincidental.
> 
> Apparently that file had "expired" on August 31, 2011 and basically, everyone with that version of libOlaEngine.so, their camera stopped working on September 1st.
> 
> So....basically, what Phaded said.


thanks buts its still not a complete answer 
if that was the case everyone would have stoped at the same time
what im trying to understand is apparently the rom writes a file to phone and the fix does not work when switching roms


----------



## auFan

I have tried to follow the instructions twice using root explorer. Both times, the reboot resulted in being stuck at the HTC Boot white screen. Ideas?
Thunderbolt, Synergy Rom, rooted


----------



## Droid DOES!!

Anybody just tried flashing the camera patch? Worked for me and numerous others http://db.tt/MzMpofL

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## snicklet

"Droid DOES!! said:


> Anybody just tried flashing the camera patch? Worked for me and numerous others http://db.tt/MzMpofL
> 
> This thread has been Thunder struck!!


Yeah, flash the fix it's easier.


----------



## wraithdu

auFan said:


> I have tried to follow the instructions twice using root explorer. Both times, the reboot resulted in being stuck at the HTC Boot white screen. Ideas?
> Thunderbolt, Synergy Rom, rooted


That's odd since the file comes FROM the Synergy ROM repo and is part of their build.

The camera flashable zip is a different fix. Does it work for the GTalk FC's as well? That one just seemed like a workaround to me, where as ziggy found the real source of the problem. Eh, I'm not a dev so I could be wrong on all counts.


----------



## Droid DOES!!

wraithdu said:


> Does it work for the GTalk FC's as well?


Sure does 

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## Intoxikate

Can someone please tell me how to run those ADB codes? I know I have ADB on my computer since that's how I rooted it, and I even got u to the cmd prompt and loading up ADB and having my TB show up. It's just from there I don't know what to do next or how to make use of those codes in the first post.


----------



## Snow02

Intoxikate said:


> Can someone please tell me how to run those ADB codes? I know I have ADB on my computer since that's how I rooted it, and I even got u to the cmd prompt and loading up ADB and having my TB show up. It's just from there I don't know what to do next or how to make use of those codes in the first post.


Then just flash the camera fix instead.


----------



## Intoxikate

Snow02 said:


> Then just flash the camera fix instead.


I'm sorry, can you elaborate please? What file am I flashing? I didn't see anything about flashing a file. I didn't want to use the RootExplorer option since I have to pay for that app right? I just completely forgot how to use ADB.


----------



## x02ssmarox

mrreed2u said:


> thanks buts its still not a complete answer
> if that was the case everyone would have stoped at the same time
> what im trying to understand is apparently the rom writes a file to phone and the fix does not work when switching roms


You need a serious class in android. First, whatever ROM you flash, does not write files to the phone per say. The phone RUNS on the ROM. The ROM hold all the files the phone uses to function. Therefore, if a given file in a ROM is broken, then regardless of what you flash to fix, it will not retain because the next ROM you flash, will overwrite whatever you have on your phone now. If you flash ROM A, and it contains 123, flash a fix for 4, then wipe and flash ROM B which contains 123, than you will lose 4 unless you reflash the fix, or flash a ROM with the fix baked in.


----------



## barcodelinux

mrreed2u said:


> thanks buts its still not a complete answer
> if that was the case everyone would have stoped at the same time


For everyone who had *that particular* version of *that particular* file in their ROM at 00:00:00 on 01 September 2011, their camera *DID* stop working at the same time.



mrreed2u said:


> what im trying to understand is apparently the rom writes a file to phone and the fix does not work when switching roms


It's NOT going to work when switching ROM's because you are writing over the fix that you just made by flashing the ROM. It's just like updating your anti-virus software, then wiping and reinstalling the entire system and then wondering why your anti-virus definitions aren't up to date. The bug is in the software, not the hardware.

I think that you might be confusing ROM and PHONE here. The PHONE is the hardware (microchips, circuit boards, screen, antennas, etc.) and ROM is the software (Operating System, kernel, theme, libs, etc.). The libOlaEngine.so file is overwritten everytime that you change the ROM because it is software.

Understand that this is a temporary fix just to hold you over until the dev's update that particular file in their ROM, repackage it, and release it to the world. But for right now, if you want Gingeritis on your phone WITH a working GTalk and camera, flash the ROM first then do the fix.


----------



## barcodelinux

Snow02 said:


> Then just flash the camera fix instead.


You let that one go a lot easier than I would have.


----------



## Droid DOES!!

Intoxikate said:


> I'm sorry, can you elaborate please? What file am I flashing? I didn't see anything about flashing a file. I didn't want to use the RootExplorer option since I have to pay for that app right? I just completely forgot how to use ADB.


I linked it from my dropbox a few posts back  just flash in CW like you would anything else but without wiping.

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## Snow02

barcodelinux said:


> You let that one go a lot easier than I would have.


What can I say. I like to keep things simple and results-oriented.


----------



## SurfSwitch

Hmm.. just stuck at the CM7 loading screen now. That didn't work. :sad:


----------



## Navoj042175

Hi I'm New here.

Just follow steps by root explorer and didn't work for me.

ROM Virus Synergy-Kingdom 8/25
Kernel ChopSuey 9.2.7

Sorry but I just realize it is the wrong device, but also mi EVO 4G has the sideways camera issue.


----------



## Phaded

Question, is camera supposed to be sideways in gtalk?


----------



## .ZIP

I'm not sure whats causing this but everytime I replace the LibOla.so file my usb mass storage breaks. I reflashed Gingeritis and USB worked again. Replaced the LibOla.so file and sure enough, USB storage broke again. I already tried the internet pass through switch.


----------



## wraithdu

The new lib is from a different ROM, so I'm not sure what other side effects that could have or what dependencies (kernel maybe). There's another flashable fix posted in this thread and in its own thread somewhere that replaces some other camera related files. You can try that one, people have reported success with it too.


----------



## .ZIP

Thanks for letting me know about the Flashable fix I found it. Reflashed Gingeritis and flashed the fix right after everything worked great. It took me 5 minutes to find it :_con: which is longer than usual lol so ill post it below.

Flashable Camera Fix>> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20686109/camera.zip


----------



## madisonjar

not to troll and this is probably a terrible first post, but how in the world do I get gtalk and video chat working on cm7?


----------



## .ZIP

madisonjar said:


> not to troll and this is probably a terrible first post, but how in the world do I get gtalk and video chat working on cm7?


 Your right about your first post lol..but Android user regardless. You need to flash 2.3.5 Gapps. The Gtalk included in 2.3.5 Gapps has Video support.


----------



## madisonjar

".ZIP said:


> Your right about your first post lol..but Android user regardless. You need to flash 2.3.5 Gapps. The Gtalk included in 2.3.5 Gapps has Video support.


Okay so that would not be the recommended gapps. Of I think 20110613?


----------



## .ZIP

madisonjar said:


> Okay so that would not be the recommended gapps. Of I think 20110613?


Since this is so insanely off topic and ROM I messaged you


----------



## onyxbfly

Thanks for the flashable fix It worked for me with no issues!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marathonman

My first post here.....THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I wasn't rooted and had this issue from a leaked GB version(yeah I know LOL). So even tho I had never rooted a phone B4, I went ahead a did it, flashed the fix and fix my camera!!! I feel SO much better that I got this fixed. Was so happy, I went and downloaded the Rootzwiki app donate version! Thanks again!


----------



## dragonash

camera works fine again. However, front facing cam in gtalk is sideways lol
was there a fix for that I might have missed?

edit:

i was informed that i may have the wrong kernel installed.
I tried 2 kernels.
Imoseyon's and dreamkernel.

neither seem to remedy it.

im using a rom i found on xda
Team Bamf
2.10.605.1 Debloat|Deodex|Rooted|Busybox|Zipalign


----------

